# G'day



## Nostalgair (Jan 7, 2008)

G'day,

I thought another recruit from the land 'down under' might not go astray. I have an interest in WWII aviation that goes back as far as I can remember. My father and mother both served with the Royal Australian Air Force and Dad saw action in WWII and Korea.

Also, I have a particular interest in the stories of aircrew from WWII and have been honoured to interview a number of them over the years. My main goal is to record their stories for their families, whilst some find their way to print. Most notably I came to know SQNLDR K.B. McGlashan AFC who quite literally flew from Dunkirk to D-Day. His remarkable story ultimately became my first book.

I look forward participating in your forum.

Cheers

Owen


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Perhaps a few excerpts for us to peruse?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the playground. Agreed, Njaco. We would love to hear some of the stories.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2008)

Owen, welcome to the forum mate.  I see your Dad flew with 77 sqn in Korea, what unit did he fly with in WWII? Any chance you could give us an account of his military service? Some of us would be most interested.
Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2008)

What! No outburst Lucky?? you alright mate?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah wildcat i prescribed him some tablets and they seem to be working...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate enjoy your time here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Owen, welcome to the forum from another Aussie!


----------



## Nostalgair (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again,

Thanks for the warm welcome. It's good to see a few fellow Aussies are lurking here.

I can certainly post an excerpt from "Down to Earth" if you'd like, just let me know in which forum you think it would be most appropriate.

As for my father's service, you're quite right that he served with 77 Squadron RAAF in Korea. He flew Meteors there out of Kimpo and tallied 201 missions. His WWII service was also interesting, though he did not fly with the RAAF, but served with the AIF as a commando in New Guinea with the 2/10 Cavalry Commando Squadron before shipping out to Hiroshima at the war's end. I can detail his rather diverse service career further if you'd like, again, just let me know which forum would be most appropriate.

Thanks again for the welcome.

Cheers

Owen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Naaah....would hate for you fellas to think that I hold any grudges against yous....you're all top notch....

Working on a new plot though....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

welcome to the sandbox owen  stay away from lucky though, he gets mad when hes playing with his dolls


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate. Have fun.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not as mad as you get, when someone else plays with your dolls...AND your doll house.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey, whose got my dolls!!

So Lucky, cat tranqulizers haven't worn off yet, heh?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

mmmiiiieeeoooo!


----------



## Nostalgair (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Lucky,

I see you're from Glasgow.

Squadron Leader McGlashan, the subject of my book, hailed from there. In particular, Bearsden, Dumbartonshire. Is that near to you?

Cheers

Owen


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome Owen


----------



## Nostalgair (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again,

For those that requested an excerpt from "Down to Earth", I've posted a brief one under the "Stories" forum banner. I trust that's the right place.

If there's interest, I'll post another one in due course. I'll also endeavour to start a thread about the restoration of Kenneth's Hurricane that is progressing towards flying status.

Cheers,

Owen


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nostalgair said:


> Hi Lucky,
> 
> I see you're from Glasgow.
> 
> ...



Sorry owen lucky cant tell where he is from all he knows is Mattel and Ken, in a pink corvette


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Nostalgair said:


> Hi again,
> 
> For those that requested an excerpt from "Down to Earth", I've posted a brief one under the "Stories" forum banner. I trust that's the right place.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Owen! I'd really like to read about the Hurri restoration.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day Owen from another Aussie. Hey Aussie those tablets you gave Lucky. You did tell him he had to take them anally not orally didn't you


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey mate,

glad to see another Aussie arriving 

A carefully planned take over of the forum could occur 

Interesting stuff about your parents.

My grandfather served in the RAAF in WW2.

cheers heinz


----------

